# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Hongos y líquenes en el Parque Natural del Penyagolosa

## Luján

Os pongo algunas imágenes de líquenes y hongos que pudimos ver en el Parque Natural del Penyagolosa.

Las especies, ni idea.

----------

